# [OT - INFO] SMS Vodafone per linux

## AlterX

Ciao a tutti,

vi informo che ho rilasciato anche la versione

per linux con piccola utility grafica (KDevelop/QT).

Per chi volesse creare un ebuild o pacchetti vari per distro linux,

può farlo liberamente (l'applicativo grafico è open source); o anche

migliorarlo...

Link: http://www.kuht.it/modules/mydownloads/viewcat.php?cid=49&orderby=hitsA

Ciaoo

----------

## AlterX

 *AlterX wrote:*   

> Ciao a tutti,
> 
> vi informo che ho rilasciato anche la versione
> 
> per linux con piccola utility grafica (KDevelop/QT).
> ...

 

E' incredibile...dopo il problema della lentezza, denunciato in passato, adesso

è leggermente più veloce di quello win!! (un secondo circa!)

----------

## skakz

 *AlterX wrote:*   

> 
> 
> E' incredibile...dopo il problema della lentezza, denunciato in passato, adesso
> 
> è leggermente più veloce di quello win!! (un secondo circa!)

 

grandisoso!!!!  :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked: 

con questo secondo in più si possono fare molte cose!! meno male che ci sei te che ci fai risparmiare tempo!!!!

senti un pò ma perchè non vai a spammare sul tuo sito??

per me andrebbe bannato al volo!!!

----------

## ProT-0-TypE

in effetti continui ad aprire thread sullo stesso argomento..

----------

## gutter

 *darkdude wrote:*   

> 
> 
> per me andrebbe bannato al volo!!!

 

Evitiamo di creare polemiche, queste decisioni non spettano a te. 

L'altro thread sullo stesso argomento è stato bloccato dal momento che si era concluso con attacchi personali perfettamente inutili. Evitiamo di chiudere anche questo.

----------

## oleo

[TIP] Visto che il programma in oggetto non è assolutamente libero (libera è solo l'interfaccia per kdevelop) segnalo che si può mandare messaggi tramite vodafone in questo modo:

```
cat messaggio.txt | ssmtp 34x1234567@sms.vodafone.it
```

Personalmente ogni volta modifico il file messaggio.txt (visto che lo uso raramente) ma si può fare uno scriptino ad hoc che faccia tutto in automatico...

L'importante è che messaggio.txt sia del tipo:

```
From:<indirizzo_mail_abilitato_su_190.it>

Subject:<opzionale>

<testo del messaggio>

```

Tutto qui... e ssmtp è gratuito!  :Laughing:  Ciao bella gente!

Fabio.

----------

## AlterX

 *oleo wrote:*   

> [TIP] Visto che il programma in oggetto non è assolutamente libero (libera è solo l'interfaccia per kdevelop) segnalo che si può mandare messaggi tramite vodafone in questo modo:
> 
> ```
> cat messaggio.txt | ssmtp 34x1234567@sms.vodafone.it
> ```
> ...

 

Non è libero, ma lo potrà diventare in seguito....  :Wink: 

In ogni caso questa tecnica non è la stessa che usa il mio software. 

Inoltre usare questa da te espressa, comporta:

 1° - un provider può decidere di bloccare la porta smtp (es: aruba)

 2° - così si restringe il numero di clienti che possono ricevere sms (perchè se non ho l'account di posta su 190.it, campa cavallo...)

 3° - se ho la casella di posta piena, campa cavallo...che l'sms non arriva!

----------

## federico

 *AlterX wrote:*   

>  1° - un provider può decidere di bloccare la porta smtp (es: aruba)
> 
>  2° - così si restringe il numero di clienti che possono ricevere sms (perchè se non ho l'account di posta su 190.it, campa cavallo...)
> 
>  3° - se ho la casella di posta piena, campa cavallo...che l'sms non arriva!

 

Un provider serio e' tenuto a fornire un accesso smtp ai propri utenti, e per quanto ne so io ogni utente registrato sul sito vodafone ha a propria disposizione una mail, penso...

----------

## Kernel78

 *AlterX wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Non è libero, ma lo potrà diventare in seguito.... 
> 
> In ogni caso questa tecnica non è la stessa che usa il mio software. 
> ...

 

Per rispondere aiu tuoi 3 punti dire:

1° il provider può cambiare i percorsi per inviare messaggi o chiarire che vieta l'uso di tali programmi (in questo caso avrei pagato per un sw che non posso più usare)

2° con il tuo restringi il numero di persone che possono ricevere sms a chi ha un cellulare  :Wink:  e una sim vodafone

3° se hai il cellulare pieno non è che l'sms arriva lo stesso  :Rolling Eyes: 

Inoltre io uso smssend e posso usare anche altri gestori (mentre mi pare di capire che con il tuo posso usare solo vodafone, correggimi se sbaglio). È vero che smssend impiega più di un minuto per inviare un sms ma per me non risulta essere un grave problema.

----------

## Kernel78

 *federico wrote:*   

>  *Kernel78 wrote:*   Inoltre io uso smssend e posso usare anche altri gestori 
> 
> A proposito di questo software, dove trovo come farlo funzionare coi gestori nazionali?

 

Per farlo funzionare con il sito di Vodafone basta dare 

```
smssend vodafoneit -install
```

 e per mandare un sms 

```
smssend vodafoneit <username> <password> <numeroditelefono> <corpomessaggio>
```

----------

## skakz

 *federico wrote:*   

> A proposito di questo software, dove trovo come farlo funzionare coi gestori nazionali?

 

semplicissimo:

```
sk@omega ~ $ eix smssend

* app-mobilephone/smssend

     Available versions:  3.3 ~3.4

     Installed:           3.3

     Homepage:            http://zekiller.skytech.org/smssend_menu_en.html

     Description:         Universal SMS sender

Found 1 matches
```

poi vai sul sito

http://zekiller.skytech.org/smssend_menu_en.html

vedi il nome dello script che ti interessa (per esempio inwind.sms) e lo installi (se non già presente) con

```
smssend inwind -install
```

e poi lo usi:

```
sk@omega ~ $ smssend inwind -help

SmsSend version 3.3 - Copyright(c) Ze KiLleR / SkyTech - 2000'03

Arguments for provider inwind :

  Message (Max size 128) (Non alphanum converted, except + - _ *) /* The message */

  Login /* your login from inwind.it */

  Password /* your password */

  Tel /* Telephone number */

sk@omega ~ $
```

facilissimo  :Very Happy: 

se poi vuoi spendere soldi per avere un programma che funziona più velocemente ( un secondo!!  :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked:  ) fai pure ^_^

----------

## Kernel78

 *darkdude wrote:*   

> 
> 
> se poi vuoi spendere soldi per avere un programma che funziona più velocemente ( un secondo!!    ) fai pure ^_^

 

A meno che io abbia capito male il programma di AlterX impiega 1 secondo in meno rispetto alla sua versione per win quindi (se mi ricordo dei vari post) tra i 5 e i 10 secondi contro il minuto e mezzo (a volte quasi due) di smssend.

----------

## AlterX

 *Kernel78 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Per rispondere aiu tuoi 3 punti dire:
> 
> 1° il provider può cambiare i percorsi per inviare messaggi o chiarire che vieta l'uso di tali programmi (in questo caso avrei pagato per un sw che non posso più usare)
> ...

 

1° - il software si adatta benissimo (in questo caso l'aggiornamento  è gratuito)

2° - certo, ma con quello basato su smtp lo limiti ancora di più

3° - e che centra?!? e se hai il cellulare vuoto, ma l'email piena???

L'uso di questo software non è concepito per mandare semplici messaggi, ma per mandare messaggi a ripetizione e/o includere la funzionalità all'interno di software o server web in qualsiasi linguaggio!

P.S. e poi ci lamentiamo che in Italia l'informatica non cresce!!! ci credo ora... :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## AlterX

 *Kernel78 wrote:*   

>  *darkdude wrote:*   
> 
> se poi vuoi spendere soldi per avere un programma che funziona più velocemente ( un secondo!!    ) fai pure ^_^ 
> 
> A meno che io abbia capito male il programma di AlterX impiega 1 secondo in meno rispetto alla sua versione per win quindi (se mi ricordo dei vari post) tra i 5 e i 10 secondi contro il minuto e mezzo (a volte quasi due) di smssend.

 

Si hai detto bene...in tutto: 5 secondi circa l'autenticazione e 4-5 secondi per l'invio.

Ovviamente, una volta che sei autenticato, puoi mandare tutti gli sms che vuoi alla botta di 4-5 secs l'uno

----------

## oleo

 *AlterX wrote:*   

> Non è libero, ma lo potrà diventare in seguito....  

 No comment.

 *AlterX wrote:*   

> In ogni caso questa tecnica non è la stessa che usa il mio software. 

 Infatti: è una alternativa semplice e immediata.

 *AlterX wrote:*   

> Inoltre usare questa da te espressa, comporta:
> 
>  1° - un provider può decidere di bloccare la porta smtp (es: aruba)
> 
>  2° - così si restringe il numero di clienti che possono ricevere sms (perchè se non ho l'account di posta su 190.it, campa cavallo...)
> ...

 

1) Non diciamo cavolate, perfavore: chiunque può crearsi un account di posta gratuito (gmail, hotmail) e registrarlo su 190.it come il proprio account di posta a cui vodafone invierà le mail informative (se lo si desidera).

2) Non conta avere l'account su 190!!! Con questa tecnica il messaggio arriva ad una QUALSIASI cliente vodafone, a patto che abbia il cellulare...  :Rolling Eyes: 

3) Scusa?  :Shocked:  Che centra la tua casella? Sulla tua casella mail NON viene salvato nulla... serve solo al 190 per controllare chi è il mittente del messaggio.

Il tuo software comunque è illegale in quanto Vodafone non autorizza un uso automatico del servizio, se non tramite le sue pagine web e le mail. Quindi stai realizzando e VENDENDO un software illegale. Sei nel penale. Io ti consiglio di scegliere una tra queste 2 opzioni:

1) elimini il software e smetti di svilupparlo (e sei a posto)

2) continui e non ci guadagni sopra (sei solo nel civile e non nel penale)

A te la scelta!Last edited by oleo on Wed Jun 29, 2005 5:31 pm; edited 3 times in total

----------

## Kernel78

 *AlterX wrote:*   

>  *Kernel78 wrote:*   
> 
> Per rispondere aiu tuoi 3 punti dire:
> 
> 1° il provider può cambiare i percorsi per inviare messaggi o chiarire che vieta l'uso di tali programmi (in questo caso avrei pagato per un sw che non posso più usare)
> ...

 

1° ok, ma se il gestore decide che gli sms possono essere mandati solo via web (modificando le condizioni del servizio o impostando controlli non bypassabili via sw) ? rimborsi il programma ?

3° sei tu che hai iniziato a dire che se hai la casella piena non arriva e io ti facevo notare che lo stesso problema esiste anche per gli sms , anzi a me capita più di frequente di riempire il cell di sms ma la casella l'ho riempita solo una volta.

----------

## Kernel78

Riporto dal sito della Vodafone  *Quote:*   

>  In riferimento al servizio SMS via web
> 
> 1. Sono espressamente vietate le forme di utilizzo professionale del servizio e quelle che prevedono una generazione automatica dei messaggi. E' inoltre vietato l'invio, non richiesto, di SMS - per scopi promozionali, pubblicitari, commerciali. Tali messaggi possono essere inviati solo se il destinatario è stato preventivamente informato e abbia manifestato liberamente il suo consenso.
> 
> Vodafone non fornisce alcuna garanzia sulle prestazioni del sistema e sui tempi di consegna e declina ogni responsabilità sui contenuti dei messaggi inviati e sul rispetto della normativa sulla protezione dei dati personali da parte dei mittenti dei messaggi.
> ...

 

Il mio dubbio è per "generazione automatica" cosa intendono ???

Se avessero scritto "l'invio automatico" sarebbe stato chiarissimo ma così lascia spazio a diverse interpretazioni ...

Chi vuole contattare Vodafone per ulteriori chiarimenti ???

----------

## oleo

 *Kernel78 wrote:*   

> Il mio dubbio è per "generazione automatica" cosa intendono ???

 

Vodafone vende ai clienti professional (aziende) un tool per gestire l'invio di messaggi in automatico, ecc. ecc... Secondo voi autorizza un software come quello in oggetto?Last edited by oleo on Wed Jun 29, 2005 5:26 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## federico

Stando a quanto scritto io per generazione automatica capisco che non posso mandare pubblicita' personalizzata in automatico tramite il loro sito, non che non posso bypassare le loro pagine.

Ad ogni modo a riguardo ricordo un programma che all'epoca fece scalpore, smssplit, il cui progetto fu chiuso o limitato (sebbene gratuito per quanto ricordo) in quanto per l'appunto bypassava le pagine dei siti on line, nella stessa maniera in cui fanno tutti gli altri software di cui abbiamo parlato in questo thread.

----------

## Swanz

 :Smile:   Salve....mi intrometto nella discussione.....anche se secondo me si sta andando OT nell'OT ( e poi gli SMS sono la rovina dell'umanità..e anche io ne sono schiavo  :Confused:  )...

Comunque non c'è qualcuno che può illuminarmi sul perchè smssend sia così maledettamente lento???

----------

## oleo

 *federico wrote:*   

> ...nella stessa maniera in cui fanno tutti gli altri software di cui abbiamo parlato in questo thread.

 

Infatti in tale senso anche il plugin per smssend che permette di usare il servizio vodafoneit è illegale. Smssend da solo no, perchè può essere usato con altri operatori/tipi di contratto che permettono la generazione automatica di messaggi. Il discorso con ssmtp non è illegale perchè è come se tu mandassi il msg dalla tua casella di posta, come effettivamente vodafone ti permette di fare.

----------

## CarloJekko

 *oleo wrote:*   

> Il tuo software comunque è illegale in quanto Vodafone non autorizza un uso automatico del servizio, se non tramite le sue pagine web e le mail. Quindi stai realizzando e VENDENDO un software illegale. 
> 
> 

  E' stranissimo tutto ciò.. non mi ricordo esattamente l'url... ma tempo fà sul sito vodafone proprio lessi come mandare sms con la posta elettronica

EDIT : rileggendo le regole d'uso vodafone si capisce che il sw si AlterX non è illegale... non c'è una generazione automatica del messaggio... infatti ben ricordo di avere avuto istruzioni dal sito di mandare messaggi sms via smpt

EDIT 2 : ... si chiama il servizio clienti come detto su e si chiede

----------

## AlterX

 *oleo wrote:*   

>  *AlterX wrote:*   Non è libero, ma lo potrà diventare in seguito....   No comment.
> 
>  *AlterX wrote:*   In ogni caso questa tecnica non è la stessa che usa il mio software.  Infatti: è una alternativa semplice e immediata.
> 
>  *AlterX wrote:*   Inoltre usare questa da te espressa, comporta:
> ...

 

Mi dispiace deluderti, ma il mio software non è illegale...illegale è l'uso che qualcuno ne potrebbe fare appunto a scopi pubblicitari o commerciali.

Io vendo solo la tecnologia che permette questo...l'illegalità o meno spetta a chi lo uso in modo malevole.

Continuo con la terza scelta... :Laughing: 

Comunque in tutti questi commenti, 

travisa sempre la stessa cosa: la tristezza che abbissa l'informatica in Italia!! Ecco perchè siamo il paese più inguaiato dell'europa...  :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## Swanz

 *AlterX wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Comunque in tutti questi commenti, 
> 
> travisa sempre la stessa cosa: la tristezza che abbissa l'informatica in Italia!! Ecco perchè siamo il paese più inguaiato dell'europa... 

 

 :Confused:   Sinceramente non capisco perchè....

----------

## AlterX

 *oleo wrote:*   

>  *Kernel78 wrote:*   Il mio dubbio è per "generazione automatica" cosa intendono ??? 
> 
> Vodafone vende ai clienti professional (aziende) un tool per gestire l'invio di messaggi in automatico, ecc. ecc... Secondo voi autorizza un software come quello in oggetto?

 

Certo che si!

L'uso è perfettamente lecito se non viene sfruttato per scopi economici (pubblicità verso gli utenti che ricevono gli sms, mancanza di accettazione, ecc...)!

Ma quanto detto non escude un possibile ritorno economico per chi vende la

tecnologia che permette questo!!

EDIT by randomaze: Chiudo il thread su richiesta dell'autore in quanto il progetto continua in quest'altro thread.

----------

## codadilupo

 *AlterX wrote:*   

> 
> 
> travisa sempre la stessa cosa

 

ehmm.. traspare  :Rolling Eyes:   :Confused: 

Coda

----------

## AlterX

 *Swanz wrote:*   

>  *AlterX wrote:*   
> 
> Comunque in tutti questi commenti, 
> 
> travisa sempre la stessa cosa: la tristezza che abbissa l'informatica in Italia!! Ecco perchè siamo il paese più inguaiato dell'europa...  
> ...

 

Perchè cosa?!?

Che siamo il paese più inguaiato o perchè l'informatica è abbissata?!?

Perchè in Italia si ragiona così: è gratuito bene si usa si apprezza eccc...è a pagamento, si fa di tutto per denigrarne la qualità, la legalità, e altre cazzate del genere. Ecco perchè non c'è sviluppo in Italia! si cerca sempre di fregare il prossimo!!!

Solo alcuni qui e in altre parti hanno dimostrato interesse, ma soprattutto vivacità per questo progettino e li ringrazio vivamente!

EDIT: traspare, scusate  :Embarassed: 

----------

## Ciccio Bueo

 *AlterX wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Perchè in Italia si ragiona così: è gratuito bene si usa si apprezza eccc...è a pagamento, si fa di tutto per denigrarne la qualità, la legalità, e altre cazzate del genere. Ecco perchè non c'è sviluppo in Italia! si cerca sempre di fregare il prossimo!!!
> 
> Solo alcuni qui e in altre parti hanno dimostrato interesse, ma soprattutto vivacità per questo progettino e li ringrazio vivamente!
> ...

 

se continui con questo atteggiamento polemico trovo giusto che venga chiso, di nuovo, il 3rd,  tu hai fatto un programmino commerciale? si? bravo, son contento per te, se ci guadagni son contento ancor di più,  ma se devi a tutti i costi pubblicizzarlo sul forum di gentoo, mi girano le scatole, e non mi sembra solo a me....  

veramente... non capisco perchè te la prendi se qualcuno denigra il tuo software..... ma lo leggi il forum? per ogni tipo di programma tutti hanno il loro preferito, e ci si scontra sul quale sia il migliore.... perchè con il tuo no?

 *Quote:*   

> Ecco perchè non c'è sviluppo in Italia! si cerca sempre di fregare il prossimo!!

 

frase a dir poco innopportuna....

negli ultimi 5 anni ha fatto più strada windows a pagamento o linux? internet explore o firefox?

se facevi lo stesso programma opensource si sarebbe potuto trovare il modo di integrarlo e migliorarlo, tante menti sono meglio di una sola...

questo non vuol dire che non potevi venderlo.... quante persone, quanti "potenziali clienti" sarrebero stati in grado di farsi il binario da soli? pochi credo...

mah... mi rattrista leggere queste cose....  :Sad: Last edited by Ciccio Bueo on Wed Jun 29, 2005 6:33 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## federico

 *AlterX wrote:*   

> Perchè in Italia si ragiona così: è gratuito bene si usa si apprezza eccc...è a pagamento, si fa di tutto per denigrarne la qualità, la legalità, e altre cazzate del genere. Ecco perchè non c'è sviluppo in Italia! si cerca sempre di fregare il prossimo!!!
> 
> Solo alcuni qui e in altre parti hanno dimostrato interesse, ma soprattutto vivacità per questo progettino e li ringrazio vivamente!
> 
> EDIT: traspare, scusate 

 

Non sempre e' cosi, nel caso tuo secondo me non e' illegale a quanto leggo sul sito ma la vodafone se glielo domandi fara' in modo che il tuo software sia illegale cosi' come ha gia' fatto con altri software prima del tuo, tutto qui. Ma il fatto che chi ha il potere fa le leggi non e' una cosa limitata all'italia  :Smile:  (Meno male)

----------

## Swanz

Secondo me adesso sei tu che sbagli.....questo è e rimane un forum per i gentoo users...forse i tuoi post erano un po' troppo OT secondo l'opinione di alcuni...tutto qui....e poi secondo il mio umile parere tutta questa discussione mi è sembrata inutile....

----------

## CarloJekko

 *AlterX wrote:*   

> Perchè cosa?!?
> 
> Che siamo il paese più inguaiato o perchè l'informatica è abbissata?!?
> 
> Perchè in Italia si ragiona così: è gratuito bene si usa si apprezza eccc...è a pagamento, si fa di tutto per denigrarne la qualità, la legalità, e altre cazzate del genere. Ecco perchè non c'è sviluppo in Italia! si cerca sempre di fregare il prossimo!!!
> ...

 

[ot]Lo sviluppo italiano nel campo del software e lento è vero... ma  ciò non è certamente attribuibile alla questione del prezzo del software o altre cose del genere... ma credo soprattutto alla poca dedizione che ha lo stato e gli imprenditori nel settore... Se non si crea un mercato non ci può essere sviluppo.

Sicuramente qui nessuno vuole fregare nessun'altro e definire un utente GNU/Linux un individuo-iena che si approffittà della libertà del codice sorgente per utilizzarlo in modo gratuito,credo, a mio modestissimo avviso, che sia un insulto ed un oltraggio all'intera comunità  open-source (di cui fanno parte anche utenti BSD e parte degli utenti M$crosoft stesso)[/ot]

Ritornando in tema credo che di illegale non ci sia nulla... e soprattutto assolutamente leggittimo considerare il proprio lavoro come parte allo sviluppo dell'open source se pur il codice lo si ottenga previo pagamento (almeno così mi è sembrato di aver capito  :Rolling Eyes:  )

EDIT

 *federico wrote:*   

> Ma il fatto che chi ha il potere fa le leggi non e' una cosa limitata all'italia  (Meno male)

 

Mal comune mezzo gaudio ?  :Laughing: 

----------

## Kernel78

 *Quote:*   

> Perchè cosa?!?
> 
> Perchè in Italia si ragiona così: è gratuito bene si usa si apprezza eccc...è a pagamento, si fa di tutto per denigrarne la qualità, la legalità, e altre cazzate del genere. Ecco perchè non c'è sviluppo in Italia! si cerca sempre di fregare il prossimo!!!
> 
> Solo alcuni qui e in altre parti hanno dimostrato interesse, ma soprattutto vivacità per questo progettino e li ringrazio vivamente! 

 

Personalmente ho acquistato 3 versioni di SuSE anche se potevo tranquillamente aspettare per averla gratis ma mi sembra giusto sostenerla. Per quanto riguarda il tuo programma (mi diresti in mp a quanto ammonta il piccolo contributo ?) ammiro la validità tecnica rispetto a smssend, il tuo è molto più veloce ma per me che uso smssend solo per sfizio non penso di pagare per prendere il tuo. Per lo stesso motivo non mi faccio un contratto business con vodafone e non compro da loro il sw per mandare gli sms, non voglio fregare nessuno, semplicemente non mi va di buttare i miei soldi per qualcosa che non mi interessa o al massimo è uno sfizio.

----------

## oleo

Come il vecchio post, mi ha dato fastidio quando all'inizio tenti di venderci il software come "libero", "liberamente", ecc. ecc. per poi scoprire che il core è a pagamento. Mi sembra il posto meno opportuno per pubblicizzare un software a pagamento. Dico pubblicizzare perchè non c'è altro motivo... Continuo a ritenere (ma sono pronto a cambiare idea e a chiedere venia di fronte a risposte ufficiali) che tu voglia lucrare su un servizio non tuo, e il discorso sulla legalità era un consiglio. Se sono stato troppo aggressivo chiedo scusa a tutti, ma le premesse e le risposte al mio [TIP] mi hanno fatto un po' alterare.

----------

## federico

 *CarloJekko wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  *federico wrote:*   Ma il fatto che chi ha il potere fa le leggi non e' una cosa limitata all'italia  (Meno male) 
> 
> Mal comune mezzo gaudio ? 

 

Piu' che altro e' la regola in ogni singolo paese su questo pianeta..

----------

## shev

 *CarloJekko wrote:*   

> Sicuramente qui nessuno vuole fregare nessun'altro e definire un utente GNU/Linux un individuo-iena che si approffittà della libertà del codice sorgente per utilizzarlo in modo gratuito,credo, a mio modestissimo avviso, che sia un insulto ed un oltraggio all'intera comunità  open-source (di cui fanno parte anche utenti BSD e parte degli utenti M$crosoft stesso)

 

Anche perchè ricordo che in Italia ci sono moltissimi sviluppatori open source, è una delle comunità più numerose d'Europa e non solo: si usa, ma si da anche.

Per il resto non dico altro, solo vi invito a mantenere la discussione entro toni civili. Il topic è già quasi oltre l'accettabile, quindi uno sgarro e si chiude. Come già per gli altri topic aperti sull'argomento...  :Rolling Eyes: 

EDIT P.S.: E QUOTATE COME SI DEVE, ALTRIMENTI NON FATELO PER NULLA! Grazie.

----------

## pava_rulez

 *darkdude wrote:*   

>  *federico wrote:*   A proposito di questo software, dove trovo come farlo funzionare coi gestori nazionali? 
> 
> semplicissimo:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Ciao scusa, per farlo funzionare con inwind cosa devo fare? Io ho 1 indirizzo xxx_xxx@libero.it e non so bene cosa mettere in ssmtp.conf. Quando provo a mandare 1 sms  ho questa situazione:

```
cat messaggio.txt | ssmtp 34x1234567@sms.inwind.it (o sms.libero.it)

ssmtp: 553 <root@Gentux> Invalid mail address, must be fully qualified domain

```

----------

## federico

Penso che da quello che ho capito con inwind puoi solo a pagamento, penso... (io stesso ho un wind che nn sono riuscito a far andare)

----------

## pava_rulez

 *federico wrote:*   

> Penso che da quello che ho capito con inwind puoi solo a pagamento, penso... (io stesso ho un wind che nn sono riuscito a far andare)

 

Mmmhh, peccato...  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## skakz

 *oleo wrote:*   

> Come il vecchio post, mi ha dato fastidio quando all'inizio tenti di venderci il software come "libero", "liberamente", ecc. ecc. per poi scoprire che il core è a pagamento. Mi sembra il posto meno opportuno per pubblicizzare un software a pagamento. Dico pubblicizzare perchè non c'è altro motivo... Continuo a ritenere (ma sono pronto a cambiare idea e a chiedere venia di fronte a risposte ufficiali) che tu voglia lucrare su un servizio non tuo, e il discorso sulla legalità era un consiglio. Se sono stato troppo aggressivo chiedo scusa a tutti, ma le premesse e le risposte al mio [TIP] mi hanno fatto un po' alterare.

 

ti quoto dal primo all'ultimo byte!!!

è spam,spam un pò mascherato ma sempre SPAM!

basta leggere i precedenti post (anche sul forum principale non in italiano) per accorgersi delle sue intenzioni!

e se qualcuno si chiedeva perchè "siamo il paese più inguaiato dell'europa" la risposta è proprio all'inizio di questo topic!!!

per gente che ragione come costui!!

l'opensource è la chiave dell'evoluzione,da la possibilità di migliorarsi e di migliorare, non concederla significa ostacolare le nuove scoperte!

ora forse questo ragionamento per un software così semplice può sembrare esagerato.. ma ampliate il discorso in generale..cosa vedete? il sapere non si può e non si deve comprare!! non deve essere in vendita!!!!

EDIT: sed -e s/stupido/semplice/ post

----------

## federico

 *darkdude wrote:*   

> ora forse questo ragionamento per un software così stupido può sembrare esagerato.. ma ampliate il discorso in generale..cosa vedete? il sapere non si può e non si deve comprare!! non deve essere in vendita!!!!

 

Questo atteggiamento pero' non mi piace, prima di tutto il lavoro degli altri non e' mai stupido, anche solo perche' ci ha speso del tempo e dopotutto e' un software che funziona. La seconda cosa e' che se lui vuole offrirlo chiedendo un compenso questi sono decisioni che spettano a lui ed eventualmente a chi ha programmato con lui, e sta al resto del mondo scegliere se utilizzare la sua soluzione.

L'atteggiamento che puoi ritenere inadeguato e' quello di postarlo in questa sede al limite.

----------

## pava_rulez

 *federico wrote:*   

>  *darkdude wrote:*   ora forse questo ragionamento per un software così stupido può sembrare esagerato.. ma ampliate il discorso in generale..cosa vedete? il sapere non si può e non si deve comprare!! non deve essere in vendita!!!! 
> 
> Questo atteggiamento pero' non mi piace, prima di tutto il lavoro degli altri non e' mai stupido, anche solo perche' ci ha speso del tempo e dopotutto e' un software che funziona. La seconda cosa e' che se lui vuole offrirlo chiedendo un compenso questi sono decisioni che spettano a lui ed eventualmente a chi ha programmato con lui, e sta al resto del mondo scegliere se utilizzare la sua soluzione.
> 
> L'atteggiamento che puoi ritenere inadeguato e' quello di postarlo in questa sede al limite.

 

Perfettamente d'accordo. Non mi sembra giusto svalutare o offendere il lavoro di un programmatore che cmq si siede alla sua scrivania e riesce a tirare fuori 1 programma magari anutile per le esigenze di qualcuno. Che possa venderlo a 5000 euro la copia può cmq andare. Che si venga ad aprire il mercato sul forum di Gentoo lo trovo molto meno opportuno. Cmq lascio la parola a voi che in questioni legali/softwaristiche ne sapete sicuramente + di me...

[EDIT] Mi sono appena reso conto che bastava quotare il post di Federico, scusate  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## federico

 *pava_rulez wrote:*   

> [EDIT] Mi sono appena reso conto che bastava quotare il post di Federico, scusate 

 

Quante ne so  :Wink: 

----------

## skakz

chiedo scusa.. mi è partito il dito  :Crying or Very sad: 

mi girano quando vedo gente che si comporta così..  :Confused: 

edit: ho editato il post.. non era mia intenzione sminuire l'operato di nessuno

----------

## AlterX

 *darkdude wrote:*   

> ora forse questo ragionamento per un software così stupido può sembrare esagerato.. ma ampliate il discorso in generale..cosa vedete? il sapere non si può e non si deve comprare!! non deve essere in vendita!!!!

 

Come volevasi dimostrare...!

Allora Microsoft, sun, borland, ecc... che esistono a fare?!? 

ma per favore...

In ogni caso:

1° non ho assolutamente definito un utente linux come una iena che approfitta dell' open source. Ma quest ultimo è cresciuto anche grazie a donazioni da parte di società commerciali che hanno dapprima venduto il loro software, migliorandolo anche proprio perchè c'era un ritorno economico.

2° se il sapere non si vendesse, caro mio nessuno lavorerebbe!!!

3° ho postato nel forum gentoo, come in altri forum, semplicemente perche è vero che è limitato, ma non è assolutamente limitato nel suo uso...quindi può essere benissimo utlizzato, appunto per chi vuole mandare gli sms a qualcuno! non è che dopo 10 sms ti dice: "ok basta: o compri la versione finale o cancelli il software"

4° è proprio la motivazione economica che spinge allo sviluppo e al miglioramento della qualità dei servizi o delle cose. Ricordate ai tempi del monopolio della ex sip?!?! Bene, se ora pagate 2 centesimi al minuto è grazie alla concorrenza e alla voglia di guadagnare delle diverse società.

5° in non sto vendendo il software, cerco solo un compenso per il lavoro; compenso che mi ha anche spinto a creare questo software e magari un giorno a crearne un'altro ecc..., vedi punto 4.

6° non chiedo soldi su un servizio offerto da altri (vodafone). Chiedo soldi per la tecnologia che permette di usare questo servizio in modo diverso e più creativo.

7° Ho già dato il mio contributo all'open source: il software del super enalotto è assolutamente gratuito. Non sarà il massimo, ma penso che valga qualcosa visto che ho scritto un milione e 700 mila righe di codice C senza motivazioni economiche!!

8° Ciao  :Confused: 

----------

## federico

 *AlterX wrote:*   

> 7° Ho già dato il mio contributo all'open source: il software del super enalotto è assolutamente gratuito. Non sarà il massimo, ma penso che valga qualcosa visto che ho scritto un milione e 700 mila righe di codice C senza motivazioni economiche!!

 

Non ho trovato il codice sorgente di questo software sebbene nel readme sia scritto che e' distributio sotto gpl2, puoi indicarmi come posso ottenere il sorgente di questo programma?

Fede

----------

## AlterX

 *federico wrote:*   

>  *AlterX wrote:*   7° Ho già dato il mio contributo all'open source: il software del super enalotto è assolutamente gratuito. Non sarà il massimo, ma penso che valga qualcosa visto che ho scritto un milione e 700 mila righe di codice C senza motivazioni economiche!! 
> 
> Non ho trovato il codice sorgente di questo software sebbene nel readme sia scritto che e' distributio sotto gpl2, puoi indicarmi come posso ottenere il sorgente di questo programma?
> 
> Fede

 

Non è disponibile ancora...

GPL2 è la stessa di kylix, cioè viene concesso il programma ma non il codice!

----------

## federico

 *AlterX wrote:*   

>  *federico wrote:*    *AlterX wrote:*   7° Ho già dato il mio contributo all'open source: il software del super enalotto è assolutamente gratuito. Non sarà il massimo, ma penso che valga qualcosa visto che ho scritto un milione e 700 mila righe di codice C senza motivazioni economiche!! 
> 
> Non ho trovato il codice sorgente di questo software sebbene nel readme sia scritto che e' distributio sotto gpl2, puoi indicarmi come posso ottenere il sorgente di questo programma?
> 
> Fede 
> ...

 

Si ma tu non puoi interpretare come ti pare la licenza e quello che ho scritto io...

Estrapolato dal testo (ma frasi simili a queste appaiono piuì volte) della licenza gpl v2 che puoi trovare qui in traduzione italiana (questo e' il link che riporta il sito ufficiale gnu) http://www.softwarelibero.it/gnudoc/gpl.it.txt

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Per esempio,  chi distribuisce copie  di un programma coperto  da GPL,
> 
> sia gratis sia in cambio di un compenso, deve concedere ai destinatari
> ...

 

In che modo ricevo o posso ottenere dunque il sorgente del tuo software? Ci avrai pensato, o no?

----------

## randomaze

 *AlterX wrote:*   

> GPL2 è la stessa di kylix, cioè viene concesso il programma ma non il codice!

 

Uh?

kylix non é (era) GPL2, ma veniva dato gratis a chi sviluppava programmi GPL2.

Insomma kylix era libero come la birra per chi sviluppava programmi liberi come la parola  :Rolling Eyes: 

La GPL2 obbliga a rilasciare (o comunque rendere disponibili) i sorgenti delle applicazioni all'utente finale. E obbliga l'utente finale che da una copia a un'amico a fare la stessa cosa.

----------

## Kernel78

 *AlterX wrote:*   

> GPL2 è la stessa di kylix, cioè viene concesso il programma ma non il codice!

 

Ti è mai capitato di leggere la licenza di cui parli ? mi sembra che tu faccia molta confusione ...

----------

## AlterX

 *randomaze wrote:*   

>  *AlterX wrote:*   GPL2 è la stessa di kylix, cioè viene concesso il programma ma non il codice! 
> 
> Uh?
> 
> kylix non é (era) GPL2, ma veniva dato gratis a chi sviluppava programmi GPL2.
> ...

 

Beh...che serva per creare programmi in GPL2 d'accordo, ma che obbliga il rilascio del codice sorgente mi sembra un'pò troppo restrittivo  :Laughing: 

----------

## AlterX

 *Kernel78 wrote:*   

>  *AlterX wrote:*   GPL2 è la stessa di kylix, cioè viene concesso il programma ma non il codice! 
> 
> Ti è mai capitato di leggere la licenza di cui parli ? mi sembra che tu faccia molta confusione ...

 

Si scusa ho sbagliato io...e che l'ultima volta che ho usato kylix risale a 2 anni fa  :Embarassed: 

----------

## randomaze

 *AlterX wrote:*   

> Beh...che serva per creare programmi in GPL2 d'accordo, ma che obbliga il rilascio del codice sorgente mi sembra un'pò troppo restrittivo 

 

O tu hai fatto una battuta che io non ho capito, oppure tu non hai capito molto della GPL2.

In ogni caso qui c'é una traduzione italiana, utile per evitare incomprensioni dalla lettura dell'inglese.

Nel preambolo si legge chiaramente:

 *Quote:*   

> Per esempio,  chi distribuisce copie  di un programma coperto  da GPL, sia gratis sia in cambio di un compenso, deve concedere ai destinatari tutti  i  diritti che  ha  ricevuto.   Deve  anche assicurarsi  che  i destinatari ricevano  o possano ottenere  il codice sorgente.   E deve mostrar loro queste condizioni di  licenza, in modo che essi conoscano i propri diritti.

 

Nel caso non fosse abbastanza chiaro il concetto, pi'u avanti, nella parte che riguarda la licenza vera e propria:

 *Quote:*   

> 3. È lecito copiare e distribuire il Programma (o un'opera basata su
> 
> di esso,  come espresso al  comma 2) sotto  forma di codice  oggetto o
> 
> eseguibile secondo i  termini dei precedenti commi 1 e  2, a patto che
> ...

 

Forse é un pó lungo da leggere ma sicuramente deve essere letto e conosciuto da parte di chi voglia rilasciare programmi in siffatta maniera.

----------

## otaku

 *AlterX wrote:*   

> 4° è proprio la motivazione economica che spinge allo sviluppo e al miglioramento della qualità dei servizi o delle cose. Ricordate ai tempi del monopolio della ex sip?!?! Bene, se ora pagate 2 centesimi al minuto è grazie alla concorrenza e alla voglia di guadagnare delle diverse società.

 

se non sbaglio questo lo disse anche qualcun altro...  :Wink: 

comunque dovevi aspettarti una reazione del genere da un forum di questo stampo... non che il software chiuso sia bandito, però mi sembra più un utilità da desktop windows...

in oltre connettendoti al sito della vodafone ti sorbisci le innumerevoli promozioni del caso, quindi vodafone ha un certo interesse a farti accedere dalle loro pagine web, per quanto gli sms potrebbero essere concessi gratis, o quantomeno a un costo simbolico visto che il loro costo di gestione deve essere tendente a 1/2 Cent.

In italia cerchiamo sempre di fregare il prossimo?

Tu stai cercando di fregare la vodafone, mi sembra che i conti tornino, o no?  :Razz: 

Concludo dicendo che è si vero che l'italia è indietrissimo dal punto di vista informatico, ma credo che sia per tutt'altre ragioni.

----------

## Kernel78

 *Quote:*   

> Si scusa ho sbagliato io...e che l'ultima volta che ho usato kylix risale a 2 anni fa 

 

A prescindere da kylix tu sostieni che hai rilasciato quel sw sotto GPL2, quindi sei obbligato a fornire anche i sorgenti a chiunque ne faccia richiesta.

----------

## randomaze

 *otaku wrote:*   

> comunque dovevi aspettarti una reazione del genere da un forum di questo stampo... non che il software chiuso sia bandito, però mi sembra più un utilità da desktop windows...

 

Faccio presente che AlterX é libero di scegliere le licenze e le forme di distribuzione che piú gli aggradano, peraltro trovo fastidiosi alcuni dei commenti che gli sono stati fatti in merito alla licenza che lui ha scelto di utilizzare. 

Per il resto:

Normale che se vuol fare un programma Win questo forum non é adatto e il post viene chiuso.

Normale che se apre n post sullo stesso argomento possa venire accusato di spamming (ma non mi é sembrato il caso... certo se apre un nuovo topic sull'argomento questo verrá chiuso e/o ne verrá fatto il merge con questo).

Normale che se cita a sproposito la GPL2 gli venga fatta notare la cosa, in maniera che puó correggere l'errore (cambiando licenza e/o rendendo pubblici i sorgenti).

----------

## AlterX

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Forse é un pó lungo da leggere ma sicuramente deve essere letto e conosciuto da parte di chi voglia rilasciare programmi in siffatta maniera.

 

Hai ragione, l'ho letta.

C'è anche scritto che la GPL è intesa come libertà e non come prezzo.

Da cui, in base ai passi che hai menzionato tu, mi riferisco alla richiesta del compenso

sotto la forma di trasferimento fisico del codice sorgente,

sono libero di non distribuire il codice, o meglio di cederlo previo compenso per il 

trasporto fisico dello stesso. Per cui se qualcuno volesse accedere al codice sorgente

completo, può farlo su quanto detto.

Edit gutter: Per favore quotiamo con umanità 

----------

## AlterX

 *otaku wrote:*   

> 
> 
> In italia cerchiamo sempre di fregare il prossimo?
> 
> Tu stai cercando di fregare la vodafone, mi sembra che i conti tornino, o no? 
> ...

 

Stai sbagliando...io non frego proprio nessuno!!

La vodafone non fa riferimento a nessun divieto di bypassare le pagine web e il mio

software è soltanto una tecnologia che abbrevia i tempi, nulla di più!

La mia libreria di per sè non è malevole, ma potrebbe essere usata in tal modo!

Ma questo dipende da chi la utilizza e dal come lo fa.

----------

## randomaze

 *AlterX wrote:*   

> Da cui, in base ai passi che hai menzionato tu, mi riferisco alla richiesta del compenso
> 
> sotto la forma di trasferimento fisico del codice sorgente,

 

Tradotto in Euro?

----------

## AlterX

 *randomaze wrote:*   

>  *AlterX wrote:*   Da cui, in base ai passi che hai menzionato tu, mi riferisco alla richiesta del compenso
> 
> sotto la forma di trasferimento fisico del codice sorgente, 
> 
> Tradotto in Euro?

 

E che ne so!!

non mi ero mai posto prima il problema!!!  :Laughing: 

Mi consulto con il mio avvocato e ti faccio sapere...

----------

## randomaze

 *GPL2 wrote:*   

> in cambio di un compenso non superiore al costo del trasferimento fisico di tale copia

 

 *AlterX wrote:*   

> Mi consulto con il mio avvocato e ti faccio sapere...

 

Piú che con un avvocato devi chiedere all'ufficio postale piú vicino quanti francobolli devi mettere per spedire un CD.

Poi gli aggiungi il costo del CD (vergine) e l'eventuale costo di masterizzazione. A quel punto hai ottenuto la cifra da non superare.

Se invece ti riferivi al "vendere un programma coperto da GPL" non é un problema, ricorda che il programma coperto da GPL e i suoi sorgenti non devo essere trattati separatamente: non puoi regalare il programma e vendere i sorgenti, puoi solo vendere programma e sorgenti insieme, oppure regalarli.

Peraltro il tuo acquirente ha la completa libertá di fare quello che vuole (tranne rilicenziarlo) con l'acquistato, compreso il mettere il tutto a disposizione del mondo. E non puoi fermarlo con clausole aggiuntive, perché altrimenti non é piú GPL.

Se tutto questo non ti piace dammi retta, cambia licenza. Anche se comunque in futuro potrá arrivare qualcuno in possesso della versione originaria con la dicitura GPL che ti cheide i sorgenti. E in quel caso dovrai darglieli. Consultati pure con il tuo avvocato se non mi credi....

----------

## AlterX

 *randomaze wrote:*   

>  *GPL2 wrote:*   in cambio di un compenso non superiore al costo del trasferimento fisico di tale copia 
> 
>  *AlterX wrote:*   Mi consulto con il mio avvocato e ti faccio sapere... 
> 
> Piú che con un avvocato devi chiedere all'ufficio postale piú vicino quanti francobolli devi mettere per spedire un CD.
> ...

 

Tutto vero quello che dici!!

Visto che ci troviamo, dimmi una cosa: se un mio software è distribuito come GPL, ma usa componenti (librerie esterne) che sono, diciamo "proprietarie", non sono obbligato a cedere il sorgente di quest'ultime, giusto??

----------

## otaku

 *AlterX wrote:*   

>  *otaku wrote:*   
> 
> In italia cerchiamo sempre di fregare il prossimo?
> 
> Tu stai cercando di fregare la vodafone, mi sembra che i conti tornino, o no? 
> ...

 

Era un affermazione fatta in simpatia  :Smile:  e comunque se vodafone volesse davvero una cosa del genere creerebbe un interfaccia apposita e la renderebbe pubblica e gratuita, tant'è che come ha detto qualcuno qualche posto prima vende un software apposito alle aziende per l'invio di SMS;

 *AlterX wrote:*   

> Visto che ci troviamo, dimmi una cosa: se un mio software è distribuito come GPL, ma usa componenti (librerie esterne) che sono, diciamo "proprietarie", non sono obbligato a cedere il sorgente di quest'ultime, giusto??

 

Premetto di non conoscere benisimo l'argomento... ma se le librerie esterne sono tue dovresti rilasciarle sotto un altra licenza (e comunque fornire della documentazione riguardante il loro utilizzo), anche se la cosa non avrebbe molto senso... a questo punto rilascia il programma con una licenza closed source...

Uno dei motivi che mi hanno avvicinato a linux è la totale libertà del software... però il software libero non è tutto rose e fiori per gli sviluppatori  :Wink:  ed è il peggior modo per guadagnarci sopra... essendo anche il programma abbastanza semplice, non puoi nenache chiedere soldi per fare assistenza (:

Poi se vuol rilasciare a tutti i costi il software sotto GPL/GPL2 dovrai per forza farti carico di oneri e onori ... ma se uno crede in quello che sta facendo, non vedo perche farsi tanti problemi

ora come ora stai facendo come un giropizza in cui sono andato qualche anno fa, dove ti davano tutta la pizza che volevi ad una quota fissa, ma una bottiglia d'acqua naturale costava 4/5 , capirai da te che alla gente poi frullano le (#&$!)

----------

## randomaze

 *AlterX wrote:*   

> Visto che ci troviamo, dimmi una cosa: se un mio software è distribuito come GPL, ma usa componenti (librerie esterne) che sono, diciamo "proprietarie", non sono obbligato a cedere il sorgente di quest'ultime, giusto??

 

Se il linking é dinamico non ci sono problemi nell'ultizzare componenti esterni non-GPL.

Se il linking é di tipo statico credo che sia possibile quello che dici ma non ci giurerei.

----------

## skakz

perchè non la smettiamo con questi OT in un post di SPAM??

lasciamo sprofondare questo topic nell'abbisso del forum! perchè (mia modesta opinione) è già tanto che qualcuno digitando alcune parole chiavi nel form di ricerca possa arrivare fin qui.. ora ogni volta che fate risalire questo topic tra i primi non fate che stare allo sporco gioco di AlterX che cerca solo pubblicità per il suo programma!!!

----------

## AlterX

 *darkdude wrote:*   

> perchè non la smettiamo con questi OT in un post di SPAM??
> 
> lasciamo sprofondare questo topic nell'abbisso del forum! perchè (mia modesta opinione) è già tanto che qualcuno digitando alcune parole chiavi nel form di ricerca possa arrivare fin qui.. ora ogni volta che fate risalire questo topic tra i primi non fate che stare allo sporco gioco di AlterX che cerca solo pubblicità per il suo programma!!!

 

Ok nessun problema a farlo sprofondare, anche se ora era diventato molto di tematica!!  :Laughing: 

----------

## redmatrix

 *randomaze wrote:*   

>  *AlterX wrote:*   Visto che ci troviamo, dimmi una cosa: se un mio software è distribuito come GPL, ma usa componenti (librerie esterne) che sono, diciamo "proprietarie", non sono obbligato a cedere il sorgente di quest'ultime, giusto?? 
> 
> Se il linking é dinamico non ci sono problemi nell'ultizzare componenti esterni non-GPL.
> 
> Se il linking é di tipo statico credo che sia possibile quello che dici ma non ci giurerei.

 

Se il programma è sotto gpl2 il sorgente va messo a disposizione e visto che l'unico costo riguarda le spese di spedizione, mi sembra illogico non metterlo su internet e prendersi l'inutile onere di dover spedire a manina i cd.

Per il linking poi c'è da considerare che ci sono delle licenze incompatibili con la gpl/gpl2 quindi è il caso che alterx si informi meglio http://www.gnu.org/licenses/license-list.it.html .

Concordo con randomaze, effettivamente o cambia la licenza con la quale distribuisce il programma e non ne discute in quest forum, o  rispetta la gpl2 altrimenti va a finire che viene incolpato giustamente di "strumentalizzazione" (...italiani che cercando di fregare il prossimo...) piuttosto che ingiustamente di "tradizionalismo/conservativismo".

In sostanza qualunque presa di posizione va rispettata, ANCHE DAL "TITOLARE" purché basata sulla correttezza.

Per darkdude:

Dai su, non esagerare, la netiquette prima di tutto (per gli abusi esistono i moderatori), almeno questo thread ha permesso di fare chiarezza su determinati concetti.

Ciao.Last edited by redmatrix on Sat Jul 02, 2005 4:28 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Kernel78

@darkdude

scusa ma se persino randomaze ha detto che questo non gli pare uno spam mi spiechi che autorità hai tu per definirlo tale ? se a noi interessa partecipare alla discussione e i moderatori ci permettono di farlo non vedo perchè tu voglia a tutti i costi censurarla ...

----------

## skakz

 *Kernel78 wrote:*   

> @darkdude
> 
> scusa ma se persino randomaze ha detto che questo non gli pare uno spam mi spiechi che autorità hai tu per definirlo tale ? se a noi interessa partecipare alla discussione e i moderatori ci permettono di farlo non vedo perchè tu voglia a tutti i costi censurarla ...

 

scusa non pensavo che stessimo in dittatura..la prossima volta non esprimerò il mio pensiero  :Confused: 

cmq parlare di licenze in questo topic mi pare OT.. magari se ne può aprire un altro.. (scusa l'ho fatto di nuovo.. vabbeh la prossima..)

----------

## Kernel78

 *darkdude wrote:*   

> scusa non pensavo che stessimo in dittatura..la prossima volta non esprimerò il mio pensiero 

 

Figurati, per me non farti problemi, sto imparando a ignorare la gente che si comporta come te.

Semplicemente cercavo di capire cosa volevi ottenere, visto e considerato che non è la prima volta che esprimi questo tuo pensiero e che le "autorità" preposte all'ordine del forum non hanno ritenuto di dover agire.

Hai espresso liberamente la tua opinione e ne è stato preso atto ma non è stata condivisa.

A che pro ribadire lo stesso concetto ? forse per aumentare il numero di messaggi ?  :Wink: 

----------

## Ic3M4n

@Kernel78 - darkdude

non posso che dar ragione ad entrambi  :Very Happy: 

probabilmente la cosa migliore da fare è dedicare un post alla discussione delle licenze tralasciando la discussione inerente il programma scritto da alertX che, per quanto lodevole, non ha necessità di pubblicità all'interno del forum, se proprio vuole può richiedere uno di quelli spazietti nella homepage della nostra distro preferita in modo tale da aiutarla anche economicamente... e se poi sono rose...

...tutto questo senza alimentare polemiche varie, dico solo che a tutti quanti potrebbe saltare il pallino di pubblicare qui dentro le proprie produzioni personali e di sicuro un precedente, anche per i moderatori, è una cosa scomoda. come potrebbero chiudere un qualsiasi topic relativo a "piccola pubblicità di produzioni personali" nel momento in cui altri topic del genere sono rimasti aperti? 

[mode richiesta on] sarebbe possibile spostare la parte relativa alle licenze in un nuovo topic? [mode richiesta off]

grazie a tutti e scusate l'intromissione molto lurk  :Very Happy: 

----------

## .:deadhead:.

uffa... io mi quoto la firma e spero che sia solo il caldo ad alimentare sti fuochi di paglia  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## gutter

 *darkdude wrote:*   

> 
> 
> perchè non la smettiamo con questi OT in un post di SPAM??
> 
> lasciamo sprofondare questo topic nell'abbisso del forum! perchè (mia modesta opinione) è già tanto che qualcuno digitando alcune parole chiavi nel form di ricerca possa arrivare fin qui.. ora ogni volta che fate risalire questo topic tra i primi non fate che stare allo sporco gioco di AlterX che cerca solo pubblicità per il suo programma!!!
> ...

 

Mi pare che tu hai espresso la *tua modesta opinione* più volte e che sempre più volte sei stato invitato in maniera gentile ad eprimerla usando toni più cortesi.

 *Ic3M4n wrote:*   

> 
> 
> probabilmente la cosa migliore da fare è dedicare un post alla discussione delle licenze tralasciando la discussione inerente il programma scritto da alertX 
> 
> [...]
> ...

 

Come dici tu si potrebbe aprire un nuovo thread e a rigor di logica sarebbe corretto, ma dal momento che il thread è OT vorrei evitare una ulteriore frammentazione e la possibilità di dover bloccare più thread dal momento che questo e gli eventuali split (sempre legati a questo) saranno soggetti a facili flame.

 *Ic3M4n wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ...tutto questo senza alimentare polemiche varie, dico solo che a tutti quanti potrebbe saltare il pallino di pubblicare qui dentro le proprie produzioni personali e di sicuro un precedente, anche per i moderatori, è una cosa scomoda. come potrebbero chiudere un qualsiasi topic relativo a "piccola pubblicità di produzioni personali" nel momento in cui altri topic del genere sono rimasti aperti? 
> 
> 

 

Dal momento che per ora si sono presentati solo casi sporadici non abbiamo ritenuto necessaria l'applicazione di alcuna particolare politica. Se la situazione si presenterà con maggiore frequenza alcuni thread potranno essere chiusi, o verrà creato un solo MEGA thread in cui far confluire tutte "le opere personali" legate alla programmazione, scultura, pittura e quanto la mente umana possa creare  :Wink: 

----------

## AlterX

 *Ic3M4n wrote:*   

> 
> 
> probabilmente la cosa migliore da fare è dedicare un post alla discussione delle licenze tralasciando la discussione inerente il programma scritto da alertX che, per quanto lodevole, non ha necessità di pubblicità all'interno del forum, se proprio vuole può richiedere uno di quelli spazietti nella homepage della nostra distro preferita in modo tale da aiutarla anche economicamente... e se poi sono rose...
> 
> grazie a tutti e scusate l'intromissione molto lurk 

 

Questa opzione la trovo interessante....

Mi solbazza nella testa di donare il 50% di tutto il ricavato ottenuto con la vendita della libreria per linux (solo formato binario ovviamente) alla mia, nonchè nostra, preferita distribuzione: gentoo!

Ovviamente, sempre in tema di licenze, ne dovrebbe essere scelta una compatibilie con quanto su mensionato o devo rilasciarla senza?!?!  :Rolling Eyes: 

Altra cosa: essendo sviluppata con software free, come ci si mette con le possibili tasse ecc???

----------

## Kernel78

 *AlterX wrote:*   

> Ovviamente, sempre in tema di licenze, ne dovrebbe essere scelta una compatibilie con quanto su mensionato o devo rilasciarla senza?!?! 
> 
> Altra cosa: essendo sviluppata con software free, come ci si mette con le possibili tasse ecc???

 

Una licenza dovresti metterla altrimenti la gente ci può fare quello che vuole (ovviamente nei limiti della legalità).

Le tasse devi pagarle a prescindere dagli strumenti che hai utilizzato.

Emetti fattura o ricevuta al cliente che paga per usare il tuo sw e poi paghi le tasse su quanto hai fatturato.

P.S. non sono un commercialista quindi prendi le mie parole con "beneficio d'inventario"  :Wink: 

----------

## AlterX

 *Kernel78 wrote:*   

>  *AlterX wrote:*   Ovviamente, sempre in tema di licenze, ne dovrebbe essere scelta una compatibilie con quanto su mensionato o devo rilasciarla senza?!?! 
> 
> Altra cosa: essendo sviluppata con software free, come ci si mette con le possibili tasse ecc??? 
> 
> Una licenza dovresti metterla altrimenti la gente ci può fare quello che vuole (ovviamente nei limiti della legalità).
> ...

 

Beh con una libreria in formato binario, che vuoi che ci facciano i programmatori, se non usarla!?!?

Altro non so, cosa potrebbero farci?!?!

----------

## Kernel78

 *AlterX wrote:*   

> Beh con una libreria in formato binario, che vuoi che ci facciano i programmatori, se non usarla!?!?
> 
> Altro non so, cosa potrebbero farci?!?!

 

Dunque la lista è lunga, potrebbero:

-redistribuirla (gratuitamente o facendosi pagare)

-cercare di disassemblarla per modificarla e adattarla ai propri scopi

-chi più ne ha più ne metta

Prova a pensare a zio bill che pensa: "beh, con winzozz cosa vuoi che ci faccia la gente, se non impallare i pc ?!?" Una licenza è sempre meglio metterla così chiarisci quali diritti riservi per te e quali concedi all'acquirente.

Senza licenza uno potrebbe sostenere che tu gli hai venduto il programma con tutti i diritti annessi (a parte la paternità che rimane cmq tua).

----------

## AlterX

 *Kernel78 wrote:*   

>  *AlterX wrote:*   Beh con una libreria in formato binario, che vuoi che ci facciano i programmatori, se non usarla!?!?
> 
> Altro non so, cosa potrebbero farci?!?! 
> 
> Dunque la lista è lunga, potrebbero:
> ...

 

Beh certo però sono cosa alquanto (almeno la seconda) difficili da applicare...

sulla redistribuzione è vero, ma anche se è siglata con una licenza, non so quanto limiteresti il fenomeno!!!

In ogni caso, che licenze disponibili secondo te dovrei applicare?!?

----------

